# Trancing rabbits is cruel?



## Jackelope (Sep 23, 2013)

I posted a picture of my Flemish Giant bunny laying on her back a long time ago, and recently received a comment from someone who asked me not to turn my rabbits upside down like that, telling me about a state called "Tonic Immobility" in rabbits. I read up on it further and found a few articles from pet websites stating that it's cruel to turn a rabbit on its back. They cited one example of a study done that showed increased heart rates and anxiety in rabbits put on their backs. 

Sources:
http://www.bunnyhugga.com/a-to-z/health/tonic-immobility.html
http://petitepaw.net/blogs/137/tonic-immobility-rabbits-trance-or-not-trance

I personally can't believe this (literally). I brought it up on the showbunny mailing list, and got a response from a breeder who checked her rbabit's heartrate while it was on its back. She said it lowered significantly. 

Not that this proves anything, but I don't think the studies do either.

I always thought many rabbits liked being on their backs because it's a position they were only able to be in as kits. In the nest, babies lay on their backs, but as they get older their spines develop and they're no longer able to get into that position. 

Among the rabbits I've tranced, there's been a spectrum anyway from ones that seem to fall asleep to others who don't put up with it at all. Most of them seem to be able to flip back over whenever they want to.

I think the stress is not caused by being on their backs, but other factors. If they're handled roughly, there's loud noises, or a lot of shadows and contrast and activity going on, their heartrate will go up. If they aren't used to people to. And there's some rabbits who never like it (usually bucks). 

What do you think? Any thoughts on this? Or more information and sources?


----------



## Watermelons (Sep 23, 2013)

I think its all a load of hooey.

If your rabbit tolerates it, go for it. Out of my 2, I have 1 that I can put in whatever position I want and he will stay there and couldn't care less. The other, doesn't like it so she flips herself back over. I can see it being bad if the rabbit struggles and the person forces the rabbit, but that's usually not the case.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Sep 23, 2013)

Thank you for posting this. I was also curious about whether it was cruel or not. The first time Sophie was ever on her back was when the vet tech trimmed her nails. Although she appeared calm, near the end of the clipping she struggled her feet a bit so the tech had to really secure her. I was worried because Sophie started panting out of fear, I thought she was going to have a heart attack! The last time I took her in she was a lot more calm but I honestly felt sorry for her being on her back. I swear she looked utterly horrified, though she did put up with the nail trim.

I have really mixed feelings about this because although people say their rabbit likes it, I don't think my rabbit likes it. I like to think I'm very observant about how animals feel and I didn't feel ok with Sophie being in that position..it was necessary though. Now if she was on her back and her eyes were closed and her breathing normal then I might have a different opinion on it.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Sep 23, 2013)

I think different rabbits tolerate it differently. I have read that it is not good for bunnies and can scare them to death. I very rarely put mine on their backs. I usually trim their nails with them sitting with their back against me and it works for me. However, I have put them on their back at some stage to check things and they have stayed still. The only one who doesn´t like it is Bandy who struggles and wants to stand up so I don´t force the issue. It´s not something that I like to do but sometimes, it´s necessary to carry out certain checks. As I said, all bunnies react differently.


----------



## bunbunmommy (Sep 23, 2013)

mine only allowed it as a baby. as he got older that was deff a no go. he hated it


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 23, 2013)

Here's another article on it that I had come across awhile ago:
http://www.hopperhome.com/trancing_rabbits.htm

It has 2 additional links at the end of the article.


----------



## missyscove (Sep 23, 2013)

It is definitely controversial! It's typically thought of as a prey response (something like "playing dead" to get a predator to drop them) which leads to the theories that it might be stressful for them. Personally I'd like to see more studies on it, especially in rabbits that were used to being handled regularly as I think the increased corticosteroids, etc. in the lab animals could be due to being handled in general. As they concluded in the McBride study that one of those links references, it's less invasive than anesthesia so it can be useful for nail trims, etc. but it's probably not a positive experience for them overall and I wouldn't use it as a method to bond with a rabbit.


----------



## Rockyrocko (Sep 23, 2013)

I went to the vet today and he had to put Rocky on his back to get a temp but he said it's not recommended. Do it only when necessary. 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## BunnyL0ve (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm too scared to try with Chuchu. He's a big boy and can do lots of damage to my arms if he wanted to. I need to get to know him better.
With buns I've had in the past, they seemed to love it. I always put them on their backs and cut nails that way 

Yesterday I got home and he was flopped over and I thought he was dead! I screeched so loud i awoke my silly bunny. The darn bunny flop look is scary! LOL!


----------



## majorv (Sep 24, 2013)

Rabbits who've been handled since they were young are going to tolerate it much better. We flip ours on their backs, nestled in the crook of our arm, to do nail trims. Judges have to flip them when the rabbit is being shown. Even our vet tranced one of our Tans to check her molars once. They're used to it. We have one rabbit that, I swear, goes to sleep as soon as I flip her, nestled in my arm, and start stroking her forehead. It's very useful sometimes.


----------



## middlemuse (Sep 24, 2013)

What I'm getting from this is that you should pay attention to your bunny and try to avoid stressful activities. I feel like it's pretty easy for me to tell when Aria is stressed out. (I haven't tried trancing her but I'm quite sure she'd be miserable.)


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Sep 24, 2013)

There is a difference between tracing and having the rabbit on its back. Being able to turn them over is useful for nail trims and to generally check them over. Trancing puts them into a state where they don't really move and aren't as alert. Not all rabbits will go into a trance. 

My rabbits tend to tolerate being turned over, but I do know that a couple really don't like it too much. I only do it when needed, such as nail trims.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 24, 2013)

Since each one is an individual it should be handled on a rabbit by rabbit basis. Our avatar, Nikki, is over six now and will still sleep on her back. She's the sleepingest bunny we have--she'll even sleep right next to our giant shop vac.


----------



## flemish giant (Sep 24, 2013)

I think laying a rabbit on its back is a lot better than a broken back from struggling from needed monthly maintanance.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## blwinteler (Sep 27, 2013)

I had no idea people right it was cruel. In reading about angora bunnies, I learned to put them in their backs to brush their bellies. My bunnies seem happy to be there for a little while. Then, they get tired of it and right themselves. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------

